# Ice cube trays



## WhateverYouWant (Jul 7, 2021)

TL;DR What are your favorite ice cube trays?

Ok, I admit this one is a bit off the wall. The trays I have now are of the dollar store variety. They work great… except when I freeze something like citrus juice (which I do a lot). Then, not only is it a pain to get the frozen juice out of them, after I wash them it is near impossible to get ice out of them until quite a few freezing cycles thereafter. I have to leave them on the counter for a few minutes so they partially melt in order to remove the darned ice (otherwise they don't come out in one piece, if at all).

Getting kinda tired of this cycle so I thought I would ask what you use and why?


----------



## taxlady (Jul 7, 2021)

I have some ice cube trays from the 1980s. They are fairly stiff, but the ice pops out when I twist them. I freeze other liquids in a cheap, silicone muffin pan. It was useless for muffins, but works well for my "stock pellets". I do have to put it on something flat. It's just too floppy otherwise. I have been looking at some ice cube trays made of silicone that have a sturdy looking "cuff". These also come in a version with a lid. I think this would solve your problem, Scott. You could just keep using the ones you have for ice cubes and use these for other liquids.

Here's an example. https://www.amazon.ca/Silicone-Kitc...Z4W6/ref=dp_prsubs_2?pd_rd_i=B07YFLZ4W6&psc=1


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 7, 2021)

I bought a countertop ice maker, so my ice cube trays are relegated to the top of a cupboard.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 7, 2021)

taxlady said:


> I have some ice cube trays from the 1980s. They are fairly stiff, but the ice pops out when I twist them. I freeze other liquids in a cheap, silicone muffin pan. It was useless for muffins, but works well for my "stock pellets". I do have to put it on something flat. It's just too floppy otherwise. I have been looking at some ice cube trays made of silicone that have a sturdy looking "cuff". These also come in a version with a lid. I think this would solve your problem, Scott. You could just keep using the ones you have for ice cubes and use these for other liquids.
> 
> Here's an example. https://www.amazon.ca/Silicone-Kitc...Z4W6/ref=dp_prsubs_2?pd_rd_i=B07YFLZ4W6&psc=1



oops, that one gets terrible reviews.

This one looks better. https://www.amazon.ca/Meowoo-Silico...lja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ&th=1


----------

